# Partial deadlifts ?



## jonnysmith123 (Apr 1, 2010)

Are partial deadlifts better than standard deadlifts ? I did them last week and was unsure on whether i could feel it as much as normal ones. Who does partial deads and finds them better ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Full deads are king rack pulls are good but no Su for full .


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

so rack pulls are the same as partials?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> so rack pulls are the same as partials?


Yes. And will only give you part of the benefit of full deadlifts.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Depends what you are aiming to do with them. Partial deadlifts are phenomial movements for both improving the full deadlift and for building the back.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I use partials in my routine at the minute as I am recovering from a back injury. Partials can also be used for accustoming your body to handling heavier weights and focusing on sticking points in your lifts.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

i do full range of motion deads - i pull, lower and rest on floor or 're-set' for a split second then pull again, nice slow and controlled so i'm pulling the 'dead;' weight

i've done partial or rack deads previously but rate them personnally, tho a few PL/strength training mates in the gym frequently do them


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

can u use more weight with partials?


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

full Deads are the best but i love rack pulls because you can load more and more towards full deadlifts.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> can u use more weight with partials?


Most people can, Mark Felix for example 405 off the floor in PL comp, 410/20 in strongman but does 460 x 3 from 18inches.

Partial deadlifts are brilliant for strengthening the errectors, traps and grip by loading on some serious kg's


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

i find i can pull lot more weight of rack than full deadlifts,and get same pump in lower back!!


----------



## English muscle (Feb 12, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> i do full range of motion deads - i pull, lower and rest on floor or 're-set' for a split second then pull again, nice slow and controlled so i'm pulling the 'dead;' weight
> 
> i've done partial or rack deads previously but rate them personnally, tho a few PL/strength training mates in the gym frequently do them


This is exactly how I was taught, to improve my dears I just train the supporting muscles with different exercises.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

I do full deads one week then rack deads the next.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I love rack pulls as i have L3 spinal injury and i can avoid that last low bit by just lifting it a tad!

And yes great mass builder as you're using a weight you normaly could not! :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

ewen said:


> Full deads are king rack pulls are good but no Su for full .


Full deads do work more muscle can't argue with that.

myself(as a t-shirt poser lol ) I only do 18" rack pulls now.

this way I only work the intended muscle group I want to.

very different if you are a strong man or power lifter though

So IMO it depends on what your discipline is as to what you need to do


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Full deads do work more muscle can't argue with that.
> 
> myself(as a t-shirt poser lol ) I only do 18" rack pulls now.
> 
> ...


That's some back too!What do you pull buddy? :cool2:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> That's some back too!What do you pull buddy? :cool2:


Biggest pull to date is 275kg @ 82kg iirc 5'7" (was on tren mind lol)

after 2 years back into training

Curenttly doing high rep stuff for a change /break


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

mate partial anything is obviously not as good as full ...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Biggest pull to date is 275kg @ 82kg iirc 5'7" (was on tren mind lol)
> 
> after 2 years back into training
> 
> Curenttly doing high rep stuff for a change /break


Nice reps!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

broch316 said:


> mate partial anything is obviously not as good as full ...


Stroke?:laugh:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

broch316 said:


> mate partial anything is obviously not as good as full ...


Of course

if ya want to do full deads then full deads is waht ya need to do.

if ya want to build a big back for no reason then working those muscles as directly as possible is what ya want to do.

Strongman,powrlifter/bodybuilder

Different principles require different approaches


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

My knee won't let me do full deads, so partial it is for me with the bar a knee height.

Great all over back exercise


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

expletive said:


> My knee won't let me do full deads, so partial it is for me with the bar a knee height.
> 
> Great all over back exercise


Doesn't effect back progression either.

just goes to show how we can utilise the movements needed for personal progression without following the "rules" completely


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

xpower said:


> Doesn't effect back progression either.
> 
> just goes to show how we can utilise the movements needed for personal progression without following the "rules" completely


Couldn't agree more


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

expletive said:


> Couldn't agree more


It's spooning me out lookin at your backs,can one of you turn around please?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

expletive said:


> Couldn't agree more


Hopefully some of the deadlift or go home squad will read this.

Horses for courses.

My wee spinal arrangement works well


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> It's spooning me out lookin at your backs,can one of you turn around please?


LOL

I would,but ~I'd have ya eye out lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Hopefully some of the deadlift or go home squad will read this.
> 
> Horses for courses.
> 
> My wee spinal arrangement works well


They will only ask "is that synthol?" Blaaaaa:death:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I've started doing partial from 4 inches and my deadlift has come on leaps and bounds so i rate them highly!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't think you will find a decent powerlifter or strongman that doesn't do partials.


----------

